
Show HN: New site tells you which brands advertised on Instagram are the best - Sashashilko
https://www.nexttbrand.com/
======
Sashashilko
Just launched. Would love your feedback:
[https://rb.gy/vwt4mp](https://rb.gy/vwt4mp)

